# Not robson quality but....



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi,

Like title, but it is good enought for me (and cheap) .

The parts has been covered my myself with a friend.

In some shots the carbon seems different but it is only the effect of flash.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

looks good, wet over lay?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks good!

Reckon you should speak to a mod and start trading - your sell loads!!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks really good well done. :bowdown1:

I am about to do the injector loom cover in the engine bay in carbon so know what you went through doing those pieces.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

would be interested in this set if you were up for making another set


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice job there, how much?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for words.

Yes a job like this take a very long time. It has been only a personal experiment. In every case from live the results is better that those pics . I Will try post other pics later.

Really im an IT manager so i have not time for other set like this then some details can improved :wavey:.

Carlo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work 

start doing the air vents now  and the interior overhead switch !


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

came up well, dont like the silver finish thats in the r34 dash trim, would be interested also if these start selling


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes Matty, some other parts can be added

other better pics


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

drool...


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

to be honest, l can't a difference in the job you have done and Robson's, which is just how good yours are.... well done.


now, let us on, on how you did it.

Have a fair idea how, just want you to confirm it.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

I've a bit of experiece because one of my hobby are RC plane and hely. I've repaired tons of fibre bodies in the past.

However first of all tons of patience then other patience and then patience (here in Italy we use to say "elbow oil" .

I used black paint, special resin glue, carbon sheets, lot of sandpaper (150, 250 and 600) and trasparent paint for final touch.

I will post some pics where the job can be done better (so not robson quality ).


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks very good.


----------



## frankiman (Jun 27, 2008)

pretty neat, looks much better than my overlay one


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow stunning job, did you use a special carbon overlay kit there? There such kits for sale on the net by a UK company. You get a box with the carbon sheets and all the clear paint, sanding papers and other things inside.

Great work, defo one of the best carbon interior covers I have seen for a GTR. Keep up the good job.

Chris:bowdown1:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank you for all your feedbacks.

No i have not used a particular kit. They are items that i use with RC hobby.

Good to know that are available some kit in UK with all items for a job like this :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

johnny_0 said:


> Thank you for all your feedbacks.
> 
> No i have not used a particular kit. They are items that i use with RC hobby.
> 
> Good to know that are available some kit in UK with all items for a job like this :thumbsup:


Here is the kit:
Carbon fibre skinning kit - cover / wrap your own parts in carbon fiber - Carbon Mods

I really fancy one of theses. Basicly wrapping a random sheet over parts isn`t really that difficult, its not so much different from a 3M film . . . however getting the howl thing clear lacquered and polished afterwards is the problem.
Thats the most stunning part on your job, the clear works are perfect.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Easy if the surface is smooth ; the main problem is that surface is not regular; a lot of angles and rounded parts to cover, and the carbon sheets, of course, are a bit rigid :runaway:.

Ciao

Carlo


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the carbon mods kit and its not as easy as it looks- takes time to get right and is a long process. The carbon doesn't form around curved surfaces as easily as its made out.

Thats why what you have achieved is a top effort.


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe its time to look towards a new career...
Quality looks great.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


> I've a bit of experiece because one of my hobby are RC plane and hely. I've repaired tons of fibre bodies in the past.
> 
> However first of all tons of patience then other patience and then patience (here in Italy we use to say "elbow oil" .
> 
> ...


same here mostly jet airplane, i did work with carbon in that hobby too but still thinking of it if i will start making carbon for the skyline maybe i will do the front lip some time.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great job with the fibre man,looks 110% :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Bloody he'll top marks for the stunning job might have to do mine


----------



## Integra1712 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Inspiring dude...ps what sort of rc cars are you into?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

gillsl500 said:


> Inspiring dude...ps what sort of rc cars are you into?


Thks to all for your replies.

I love collect vintage rc cars. Little OT here some example

My Passion: Kyosho Lazer ZX

My Passion: Eidai (edaigrip) 1/8 Porsche turbo 2.1 RC car

My Passion: Tamiya Lancia 037 with TA03R-S chassis


----------

